# flat bottom duck boat



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31590197&cat=147&lpid=2&search=&ad_cid=1


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That 10 footer looks close to this... http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...productDetail/Boats/prod99999030197/cat101214


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sold !!


----------

